# Life altering decision: I need the guidance of the community (Pictures included for enticement)



## CVFD1308 (Mar 12, 2010)

So as some of you have seen from my other post, I have a 2000 S4 that I traded a guy a 95 A6 for. It was in decent shape when I took possession, just really dirty and not very well maintained. It also has an R-Title, which while the damage hadn't been that bad, the car was old when it was wrecked and therefore was totaled. The rebuild was well done, however many parts that were replaced either at that time or afterwards were sub-par. I have invested about $3500 and countless nights and weekends repairing everything that was done wrong on this car, from replacing all the poor quality Chinesium suspension components with higher quality OEM or better, changing out the cracked in half rear subframe, to brakes and spark plugs and a timing belt kit, to chasing down endless vacuum and boost leaks, to spending hours upon hours buffing and polishing and cleaning to get the paint to a halfway presentable state. (The overspray from the caliper paint alone was a nightmare.) FINALLY, she's presentable, driveable, and honestly, not a bad little car. 

Just after purchase:





Now:





Sooooo... my conundrum. I am about to take possession of two B6 A4s. One is a 3.0 with no title and a broken timing belt, and it's also had it's front and rear left side doors off of it for some time, so essentially this is a parts car. The other is a 1.8T, however it's been wrecked in the front end and has no core support, engine, transmission, or driveshaft, and the frame rail where the bumper bolts on is damaged in the front on the right side. This car has a clear title, however. So I have a choice to make, and that's whether or not to finally kill the B5 and harvest her engine, transmission, and suspension, and move them all to the B6 that has a clear title. I really hate to see her die, she's been amazing, but at the same time I literally have everything I need to make a 2.7T B6, and it have a clear title (should something ever happen). Money is somewhat of a factor, hence why the only reason I'm considering this is that as far as I can tell, I already have everything I would need to do it. Sourcing another S4 would be great, but to find one with a 6 speed and rear end damage in a price range I could afford just doesn't seem likely, and that still doesn't solve the R-Title problem of mine if I did keep it.

What do you all think?


----------



## 2Clutchez (Sep 22, 2016)

A Bird in hand is worth two in the bush


----------

